# Raw Frozen Bones?



## Bcannie

My dog seems to like frozen raw better than defrosted, and this slows her eating down. ( She INHALES food). I was reading a dog training book at the bookstore (I think Dog Whisperer by Paul Owens) and he said frozen bones are brittle like cooked bones. 

He also said RAW hot dogs for training treats could cause listeria in pups, and they should be cooked.

Is there any truth to this? Everyone else I have asked - including a holistic vet- said frozen was fine. This is the first I have heard about the hot dogs also.


----------



## DogGone

> Originally Posted By: bcannieHe also said RAW hot dogs for training treats could cause listeria in pups, and they should be cooked.
> 
> Is there any truth to this? Everyone else I have asked - including a holistic vet- said frozen was fine.


I may be mistaken; however the only hot dogs I know of are cooked. Therefore I doubt that they could be a source of listeria unless they haven't been properly stored.

I don't normally feed Raw; however sometimes as a special treat and/or to pacify the dog for a while like if I put her outside so I can do maintenance or housecleaning; I'll often give my dog some frozen hot dogs and or frozen chicken parts. I'm too poor to run air-conditioner very often; so sometimes on hot days I will feed my dog frozen food to give her something to do and to help cool her off. I have never noticed any ill health effects from doing this. Perhaps I'm just lucky.


----------



## Elaine

Frozen raw bones are fine as they have to thaw the edges before the anything can come off anyway. 

As for the hot dogs, all hot dogs that you buy in the store are precooked so you can't get anything from them. I'm sure somewhere you can find some uncooked hot dogs, but you would really have to look. Maybe the author was from another country or someplace where uncooked hot dogs are common.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Hot dogs are precooked. I used to eat them without heating them up all the time as a kid.

As for the bones, I've been giving Bianca frozen raw bones for over a year and I've never seen one become brittle. I suppose it might happen if they were in a deep freeze of some sort.


----------



## Bcannie

Thanks all! I don't eat meat very often myself, but now that I think of it... hot dogs are like alot of ham...precooked.

Maybe I should disect some frozen chicken parts!


----------



## aubie

I used to feed frozen raw most of the time, back when I froze individual meals in baggies and didn't thaw. Never had a problem. They still occasionally get a frozen turkey neck if they don't thaw, still chew and eat the same.


----------



## duramax

> Originally Posted By: bcannieThanks all! I don't eat meat very often myself, but now that I think of it... hot dogs are like alot of ham...precooked.
> 
> Maybe I should disect some frozen chicken parts!


 .......................... Actually, they're nothing like ham. They're pieces of hog, beef, chicken and turkey, that no one would eat unless ground up and boiled into a mush that is then put into casings. Ugh.


----------



## Bcannie

> Originally Posted By: duramax Actually, they're nothing like ham. They're pieces of hog, beef, chicken and turkey, that no one would eat unless ground up and boiled into a mush that is then put into casings. Ugh.


I agree!!! I just meant the "cooked" part!


----------



## smerry

LOL







I used to eat them as a kid too LOL .... still do when I am out tracking at 6am, forgot to grab breakfast and am starving as I cut up tracking bait LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: duramax.......................... Actually, they're nothing like ham. They're pieces of hog, beef, chicken and turkey, that no one would eat unless ground up and boiled into a mush that is then put into casings. Ugh.


When I used hot dogs as training bait I only bought the nitrite-free all natural turkey franks (when eating them myself I only liked the kosher beef ones...) I usually nuked the hot dogs for training bait on a paper towel so they were less messy to handle.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Years ago my DH went to a factory where they made hot dogs - he said that if most people knew what went into them (essentially by-products like snouts and ears, stuff that you normally wouldn't eat) they'd never touch them again. Apparently even the color has to be added to make them look palatable - they were actually gray starting out...

_________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Elaine

"essentially by-products like snouts and ears, stuff that you normally wouldn't eat"

Absolutely not true. In a previous life I was a foreman at Hormel and made hot dogs. Due to serious labeling laws, you can not put things like this in hot dogs and not put it on the label. The meat used is the left over edges from pork shoulders and things like that. It is perfectly good, just too small to be used for anything else and it's fatty. Color is added as cooked meat is greyish brown and people don't find that very palatable, in addition to spices.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I always forget to take out Stark's RBM and he eats it semi frozen to really frozen most days.. oops.. sorry Bubba!

He hasn't had a problem and I have never heard of anyone else having any issues either.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I forgot to add, I started out giving turkey necks and turkey-based food but then I found out that caused her to get itchy too as well as the chicken...


----------



## Anja1Blue

It was back in the 60's and it wasn't Hormel. It was also before labels had detailed info on what was actually in a product. Whatever is in there (and I admit, he does have a sense of humor ) I don't eat hot dogs and neither do my GSD's. I consider them junk food.

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

